# Blu-Kote all over my face



## goodgirlmolly (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok - please no one yell at me...
I don't know where else to post this & it was caused by my buckling
so here it is...
Long story short-
The babies were disbursed yesterday.
One was bleeding a bit today so I sprayed some blu Kote.
The baby whipped his head back & smeared the blu kote all over the side of my face.   Help!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 11, 2010)

Stuff like that happens. Have you tried WD-40? You would want to be careful since it is on your face but I used it before to get it off my fingers and it worked great.


----------



## warthog (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry shouldn't laugh but can't help it, so funny.

Sorry about you blue face, I've only had it on my hands, which usually with several washings etc usually comes off in time.

Not sure about on the face but good luck.


----------



## goodgirlmolly (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks I'll give it a try!


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Dec 11, 2010)

Any oil seems to help, and I think that would be easy on your face compared to WD-40.  It will not last long anyway, and it's a great conversation piece (been there) as long as you don't have a formal event to go to or something.


----------



## mully (Dec 11, 2010)

GOJO  Works great as it cuts the oil and should not be too rough for your face... you can find it in automotive stores as a hand cleaner.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 11, 2010)

I had it on my face once on the day I had to have a pic taken for a magazine article....(Injured chicken / flapping wing w/ blue kote on it / Out Here Magazine).

..I used bleach...I peeled later, but I was clean for the picture.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Dec 11, 2010)

as long as not close to eyes.. finger nail polish remover.. takes that right off.. I learned after walking around with blue/purple fingers for several days and people at work wondering what the heck disease I had...


----------



## Aped (Dec 11, 2010)

SOunds like a lot of people have had some bad experiences with blu-kote. I know  I didn't realize it was actually that blue when I got it. I got it to spray on my goats after disbudding but the first time I actually used it was on my dog's outer ear because he was scratching it raw. He shook and it got all over me. 

I discovered that sweat actually got it off my hands faster than 10 washings with soap and also that it won't rub off on you after it dries but if your dog or whatever gets wet...it  becomes a problem again.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 11, 2010)

"if it gets wet it becomes a problem again"

Just like green tattoo ink...


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh NO!! I hate when that happens!!     All part of raising goats!!  You wont do that to many more times.

I too have taken it off and/or lightened it with nail polish remover..watch your eyes..and I would was an moisturize your face right after. Its very drying.   

Sorry!!  My husband got me on the cheek once too when I was hold the buck.  We were more concerned with protecting to bucks eyes we were not paying attention!


----------



## churchx3 (Dec 13, 2010)

I found hand sanitizer works great getting it off my hands...


----------



## jlbpooh (Dec 14, 2010)

HEE, HEE, HEE.  I have had that problem too. I was trying to hold a chicken, a flashlight, and spray Blu-Kote at the same time. I did fine except in the juggling act accidentally got the bottle facing the wrong direction and sprayed myself smack-dab in the center of the face, thankfully my glasses kept it out of my eye area. I scrubbed with soap and water until it came off. It did eventually, but I took some skin with it. I was deadset against going to work like that the next day though so I made sure it was gone with the scrubbing. I can guarantee you that you will never do that again, LOL. My hubby always jokes now and reminds me to point the bottle away from me, LOL.


----------

